# Corporate Chubbies 5 - by Samster (~BBW (multiple), Realistic, ~SWG )



## Observer (Nov 27, 2007)

_~BBW (multiple), Realistic, ~SWG _- Work success comes from focusing on the job, not your body. Of course, such job focus can also impact the body...

*Corporate Chubbies (Chap 5)
by Samster

[For prior chapter click here]*​
Leaving Hayes Richmond as quickly as possible after her successful job interview Stephanie was glad the split seam on her designer pants hadn’t been revealed. But that mishap was now behind her and the memory receding. 

Stephanie was ecstatic as she edged into her BMW. She now could sustain her lifestyle and with people she felt comfortable with. She called her husband Josh on her cell phone and shared the good news.

“See, darling, I knew you could handle it. And sounds like you’re going to be a lot happier there,” he enthused. 

“Oh definitely &#8211; from what I can tell there won’t be any fat jokes either; I’m probably going to be one of the more slender staff members from what I can see.”

Josh rolled his eyes as many long suffering husbands do over such remarks &#8211; he though_ "Why can't Stephanie just be herself and stop fussing about her figure and appearance?"_

“Glad to hear it &#8211; after what you endured at E-Legal its a definite change of climate.”

“Yes, and thanks for reminding me. There’s a little matter I need to call them about &#8211; my resignation!”

“Go for it &#8211; see you tonight!”

“Bye.”

Stephanie then called E-Legal and told them the news, offering to close out the week to ease the transition.

“No need, really, we understand that you haven’t been fitting in well since your return &#8211; so we’ll have a check ready for you when you come in tomorrow to clean out your desk.”

The abrupt kiss-off was a harsh way to end a six year relationship, but Stephanie was relieved. She barely knew the supervisor she’d been talking to. Most of the senior management and several former coworkers she liked best had left or been terminated already The new regime and her were not a match and it probably was best to wind it up quickly.

A growl from her tummy reminded Stephanie that it was after 2:00 and she’d had nether breakfast or lunch. She wheeled out of the Hayes Richmond parking lot. She ordered a Big Mac value meal and an extra cheeseburger at the first drive-thru fast food place she encountered. 

Appetite sated, she began thinking of contacts in law firms she could start calling on Monday. She was now a recruiter scorned by the newbies at E-Legal and she was motivated! They were going down!

The McDonalds was adjacent to a shopping center and she was still conscious of her immediate sartorial dilemma. She decided to get a pair of slacks to use for the Hayes Richardson orientation on Friday; the rest of the wardrobe upgrade could be done afterwards with the allotment she was getting as a signing bonus.

By the time she arrived home from fighting traffic any idea of going to the gym had vanished. Not only was she tired and focused on E-Legal, her husband Josh had prepared a celebratory dinner &#8211; complete with her favorite pie for dessert, although it was from the supermarket bakery, not home made. Josh wasn’t an FA in the strict sense, he’d known and loved his wife before they went thru college together. But her newly curvaceous packaging didn’t bother him one whit.

-----

Tasha, office manager at Hayes Richmond, was excited over matters between her leading recruiter Sally and Julie, the bank's HR contact. She also appreciated the value of Stephanie coming aboard the team. But this didn’t mean the manager she was ignoring her unit’s quieter member, Claire.

Claire when she came to the firm was a moderately plump, raven haired beauty who was exceptionally shy in face to face contacts with men. She had barely spoken in full sentences with Matt in person at their initial interview. Her reticence had made him wonder a bit about hiring her. Tasha, however, had heard her excellent phone voice and understood her nervousness. She’d also seen her school transcripts.

“Lets try her out in the telephone response center and see if we can help her be more assertive.” Tasha had suggested.

It took awhile, but Tasha’s perceptions were correct, and eventually Claire opened up and had become a successful recruiter. By then she’d also acclimated to the firm’s high calorie culture, filling out enough more to attract the attention of then intern Gary Franklin. 

Gary was out of town on assignments much of the time, but talked with Claire on the phone. When he was in the office he liked to flirt with Claire but for the longest time could never get any further. Whenever he returned from the field he would bring her luscious chocolate truffles or some other treat. But it took a boost from Tasha before the shy girl would consent to a date.

Claire’s problem was that she was conflicted about dealing with men. Her Mom was a single nearly supersize woman who was very protective of her daughter. She never nagged Claire about her weight, which she saw as a genetic reflection of her own zaftig physique. But she did periodically remind her daughter of her size. 

“Once you have it, its with you forever unless they cut it off,” she would typically harp.

Or “guys don’t like fat wives &#8211; so if you get to my size you’ll be single forever. Be careful.”

Or “men love to use a fat girl in private but seldom want to be seen with them in public.”

These kinds of fear-biased guilt trips had made Claire less than secure, to put it mildly, and she early on rebuffed every attempt Gary made to date her. Tasha saw this for months and finally took her out to lunch. There, after some coaxing, Claire shared her fears and insecurities.

“I understand your feelings,” Tasha agreed, “but they only reflect your Mom’s experience, not universal reality. I was big when I got married, have two kids and a husband who treats me like a trophy wife. In fact he claims I am one. I can’t tell you with certainty that Gary is that way, but he’s certainly been persistent. You ought to at least give him a chance.”

Reluctantly Claire had decided to accept Gary ’s next offer, which was not long in coming.

Things went well enough that Gary asked her again. And again. It was all over a space of months, but gradually she’d begun to come alive. She began helping him with his objectives and goals, proving to be a wise and caring help-meet, mostly via phone but also whenever he was in town.

It was over dinner one night that she finally told him about her Mom and the scripts planted in her head. “Mom keeps telling me it is dangerous to trust you &#8211; or any man. That I’m likely to get fatter and fatter and then I’ll be dumped.”

Gary grew silent, not angry, but contemplative. His face looked troubled and compassionate pools of tears welled up in his eyes. After several minutes he spoke. “Claire, I’m not out to fatten or reduce anyone. I both like you as you are now and would still like you if you were much heavier. It is not the basis of our relationship, although its nice that you’re not a stick. I love you, respect you and would never in a million years hurt you at any size. I wish you would invite me to dinner with your Mom so that I could tell her that myself and get her off your case.” 

Claire felt his intensity, but at first resisted the idea. She did, however, eventually tell her Mom who said with some curiosity, “I think I’d like to meet the man willing to say that to my face.” 

And so it was that the three sat one evening, each enjoying a fine Cornish hen with mashed potatoes, carrots, peas and asparagus.

The dinner went well, but initially was filled with small talk and Gary’s generalized praise of Claire. He was dancing around the weight issue by emphasizing what he and Claire shared and meant to one another. Claire’s mother still wasn't convinced that Gary Franklin was for real. Claire knew this and finally decided to push the envelope.

“Gary, I invited you here because my Mom doesn’t believe that guys like you, ones who wouldn’t care about my weight, exist. Frankly, it has taken me time to believe it.”

He grinned and took the gambit. “Claire, you need to understand. I’m the kind of guy who, when he sees a big girl climb on the bus, has always hoped that she’ll take the vacant seat next to him, or at least the bench seat caddy corner from his own. I’ve been known to drive around the block for a second look at a big midriff or generous butt. Some guys are just wired that way &#8211; I’m one of them. I love curves on a girl, always have.”

Claire’s mother had heard of such men, but this was the first time she’d met one. It impressed her that he was admitting his preference without absolutely no hint of apology.

“So you don’t think every fat person belongs under the knife? That’s where the doctors think I belong,” said the supersize Mom.

“Definitely not. I’ve seen the ads on the telly. And I’ve heard the arguments. I’m not one who calls all bariatric surgery a butcher shop, but I do know enough about it to be cautious. For one thing it can lead to substituting one form of addiction and self-loathing for another. Unless it is really needed for a person’s health it makes no sense to me”. 

Claire’s mother nodded. She’d read the stats on increased alcohol and drug addiction in WLS patients.

Gary was on a soapbox now and continued to roll:

“I know of some bad experiences, in particular one person who weighed over 300 pounds. She thought it was important to have the surgery because she hated her own body. No way could WLS be worse, she thought. She was wrong. She dropped to 165 and found her body was then saggy, flabby, wrinkly, and scarred. She was more upset about how she looked then than she had been before. So you won’t believe what happened &#8211; it was sad.”

“What?” both women asked.

“The insurance company wouldn’t pay to try and repair or remove the excess skin. She began picking at the sagging folds to make them bleed and get infected so that her insurance will cover the skin removal Finally it did and they paid for it.”

“Gross” said Claire, wrinkling her nose.

“And I bet she still gained it all back!” said declared Claire’s Mom.

“Not yet &#8211; but she’s close to 200,” Gary acknowledged. “Its crazy! I think people need to love themselves, love others, love life. That way they can receive love from other humans!”

Claire agreed with his sentiments, but now was curious.

“So what’s your ideal size in a woman?” 

“Right now, as a single FA guy, I tend to look most at women in the 200-250 range I suppose. But if I were committed to someone for life whatever they weighed most likely would become my ideal,“ he replied. 

And so the grilling went. By the time it was over Gary hadn’t totally convinced Claire’s mom that he was perfect on all points, but she did believe he was sincere. He had her consent to be friends with her daughter without further warnings, and that was the important thing.

Claire had shared this exchange with Tasha a few months before Sally was employed. Shortly thereafter Gary left the firm for another opportunity at better money with less travel. He however kept the relationship with Claire developing. He made a point of taking her to the most public of places and celebrating her size &#8211; sometimes slightly to Claire’s embarrassment.

Sally had not yet met Gary, and Claire had only alluded to him. But Tasha, as she liked to be informed, knew all. Sally knew that Claire, as her closest co-worker, and cubicle partner was happy.

After orientation on Friday Tasha took Stephanie on a shopping trip and decided that she was going to be an excellent addition to the Hayes Richmond staff. Even though the new hire wasn’t set to begin work until Monday, Tasha noted, Stephanie was already making phone calls to prospects.

“That new girl plans to build a network &#8211; she’s on a crusade against G-Legal,” Tasha remarked to Claire and Sally. 

“Are you going to match her up with the vacant desk in Regina's cubicle?" Claire asked.

“Possibly,” said Tasha. “They’re addressing different specialties but it might work.”

“Matt’s wanted a legal recruiter for some time, I’m glad he has someone good,” Sally coolly remarked and turned towards her cubicle. 

There she munched on some coconut macaroons from a canister her desk while thinking _ “and it’s a good thing that chubby is happily married or I’d have to be watching my behind in more ways than one.”_

As Claire watched, Sally began thinking about the proposals she’d sent to Julie at Nat West &#8211; it had now been several days. She called and left her a message about having lunch on Monday. She had a crusade of her own to conduct.

------

Tasha thought about Claire’s suggestion. She knew where it was coming from and it had some wisdom to it. Regina had been hired at the suggestion of Matt’s partner Will and wasn’t the typical Hayes Richmond employee &#8211; but she might be a fit with Stephanie, who appeared a little high maintenance. Regina wasn’t really who or what she appeared at first glance &#8211; and Tasha knew Regina’s full story.

Regina Farnsworth came from a monied family. She spoke three languages and had a working knowledge of a few more. She had graduated at top of her class. She, however, lacked one thing that she craved and money couldn't buy &#8211; an identity of her own. She wanted such a persona, even if it meant breaking out of the cocoon of security and privilege her family provided. She wanted to interact and help with people and have a career on her own, not just help run the family charities or work in one of the family businesses.

That was her stage in life where Will first met her. It was at a job fair and they hit it off. Without knowing initially who she was (professionally she was Regina Farnum, so as not to trade on the family name), it was apparent to him that she was smart but needing career direction. This of course was his specialty, although most women were bored with it. Even his best workers like Tasha and Sally were in the field primarily for their own pocketbooks.

Regina , though, had found his field fascinating. Her idealistic mindset saw the recruiting industry not just as helping businesses be successful and earning commissions, but as a means of giving upward mobility to the disenfranchised. 

“If you want to find good workers, why not look beyond just graduating classes? Employers need people at all levels. Why not look at all those who have aptitudes and motivation rather than just those with degrees?” she had quizzed Will.

Will wasn’t opposed to the idea, but he saw an issue. “Who would seek out and screen such candidates? They would obviously not be higher salaried and most recruiters work hard enough as it is for their commissions &#8211; so they want college salaried people.”

“I wouldn’t mind giving it a shot,” Regina had replied. “There would be enough money I’m sure &#8211; I’m not as fixated that way as are many. It would probably help give your firm diversity having somebody like me around to complement your higher position specialists. One might not make as much in cash for the same effort, but it would be enough and seeing other results would be a bonus.”

Will was intrigued. He had talked it over with Matt and Tasha, and they’d agreed to an interview. Just because it wasn’t customary didn’t mean that it couldn’t work. And Will didn’t usually back impossible schemes. 

But there was one thing &#8211; and he warned them in advance. Regina was taller, as slender as a rail, and ate mostly health foods. Her life style and metabolism was probably immune to their favorite hobby. Matt had just grinned while Tasha was puzzled.. 

As Regina entered the office for her interview Tasha saw why she’d been warned. Regina had the figure of a life guard or horsewoman, both of which in fact had been part of her life experience. Her breast development was minimal and her long legs those of a runway model. She was definitely in appearance counter-culture for the office. 

Tasha wondered immediately how Regina would feel about being thrown in with a work force where nearly everyone outweighed her by 40-80 pounds.

If Regina had any feelings on the matter she kept them to herself as she greeted Tasha warmly. She instead focused on her own ambition and tried to steer the course of the interview onto how Tasha could help her achieve her goals. She might be on her own using an assumed name, but she still had the Farnsworth command authority mindset &#8211; she assumed she had the job and was seeking Tanya’s cooperation even though it hadn’t yet been formally offered. 

Tasha could tell it wasn’t just the friendship with Will. This spitfire was used to success in whatever she tried, and her pushiness actually struck a chord of admiration. Regina’s strategy was idealistic but well thought out. It could work and Tasha knew it. But what would Regina really think of a company of porkers? As secure as she was with herself, Tasha couldn’t help but wonder.

“Regina, your enthusiasm is infectious. If you don’t mind the lower commission levels that may result I think what you’re suggesting is doable. But you know that it takes teamwork &#8211; and I hope you realize this office isn’t exactly your size.”

Regina flashed a smile and chuckled. “Thanks for bringing it up so bluntly. Yes, Will has warned me that I’ll stick out in that regard. I have ectomorphic genes, a high metabolism, funny nutritional tastes and a roster of physical interests that make me what I am and probably always will be. And I’ve been teased about it, believe me. But I don’t think my near skeletal proportions should be an issue &#8211; I’m healthy and the question is whether I can do the job. And I think I can.”

“So others being fatter doesn’t bother you?”

“Should it? It never has. I’ve always been the string bean, palm tree, mommy long legs &#8211; whatever. Putting up with being different has if anything made me stronger. And as I’m sure you know, larger people have gotten enough similar grief so they aren’t going to attack me. I should have no problem.”

Tasha suddenly realized that Regina was practicing a reverse kind of size acceptance &#8211; she was not just in a minority position at Hayes Redmond but had been for her entire life. Tasha knew her true identity and realized the feeling was true both economically and physically. She found herself agreeing with Will, Regina deserved a chance.

Over the next months Regina indeed adapted to the environment &#8211; and was developing a slow but steady flow of lower level position placements matched to qualified applicants. Not once did she make a remark or even an expression of disapproval of her co-workers weights &#8211; in fact she joined in Tasha’s buffets with apparent gusto. And, as predicted, it had zero effect on her figure.

Regina turned out to be a gourmet cook when it came to natural foods, and gladly offers to add her tasty soy and quinoa specialty items to the office buffets anytime Tasha requested. She also distributed her own specialty desserts, hardly lacking in calories, partly to enjoy the appreciation of their unique tastes and also to prove that she wasn’t a judgmental closet fataphobe. 

Still Tasha had wondered, was Regina really that unbiased? Then one day she overheard Regina talking to Claire about her relationship with Gary.

“I’ve traveled a bit more than most and I’ve noticed something. The happiest and most successful people are those who don’t focus on their bodies but on a goal. If you want to do something or some one else has confidence in you to try, you should go for it &#8211; not invent excuses of why it’s impossible. Nothing ventured, nothing gained is a true saying.”

“Its easy for you to say &#8211; you could eat all day and never gain an ounce.”

“Perhaps true &#8211; but many guys don’t especially like women with flat chests, no rear and too many hormones. Ever think of that? Who knows if I may have a problem conceiving children as thin as I am? And I catch colds more easily in winter. For me, trying to wear a strapless bikini is a joke. It may not occur to larger people that slender girls have their issues and fears too. But we have to live our lives anyway, just like anyone else.”

“So I have Gary and you have Will and we should just take them at their word?”

“Exactly. Unless and until someone pulls something to violate your trust, believing in their commitment and words is the best game plan I know,” Regina replied.

Tasha had marveled at Regina’s wisdom and accepting grace. It didn’t seem impossible to her that a guy could love a fat girl &#8211; or one who was rail thin. Both were valid choices. She had learned from Regina’s words a little something about her own fears and biases.

“Maybe Claire is right,” Tasha speculated as she thought about Stephanie's unique background. “Stephanie and Regina could underneath be kindred spirits.”

(Click here for next chapter)


----------



## DownSouthBellyLover (Nov 27, 2007)

Great story, one of my all-time favorites. Nice to see the 5th part of it after all this time. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Tsap (Nov 28, 2007)

DownSouthBellyLover said:


> Great story, one of my all-time favorites. Nice to see the 5th part of it after all this time. Keep up the great work.



My favourite too. I like very much the peaceful pace the characters are introduced and brought in the story-line. Not too agressive pushing, everything appears decent and nice - just Wow! This is exactly what I like to read.
Oh, naturally I am impatient to know more of these interesting people and how their bodies and minds adapt further to those pressures that the management and co-workers are creating, but I am perfectly happy with the rythm of the story-telling here. 
I have been returning to this site again and again for all those other nice stories, too. Yet Corporate Chubbies has, since I read the first part, been many months the one title that I always check first. :eat2:


----------



## mollycoddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Agreed! This is one of my favorite serials as well. I'm a little sad to see that our original chubby Sally doesn't play a big part in this installment, but far be it from me to criticize. It was nice to get to know Claire more, since she's been such a quiet background character up until now! Absolutely op notch work!


----------



## samster (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't worry, Sally will be making her return


----------



## Observer (Aug 19, 2017)

To continue this story just use the link at the bottom of the first post in this thread - its been there for ten years!


----------

